# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Phần mềm Mach3 và ProNest

## b11imi

Pronest là phần mềm của hãng Hypertherm, phần mềm chuyên dụng cho máy cắt Plasma, Gas, máy Lazer, máy cắt tia nước. Trong các phần mềm tạo mã GCode (CAM) cho máy cắt Gas Plasma, có lẽ đây là phần mềm mạnh nhất bởi phần mềm được phát triển bởi công ty hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực sản xuất các thiết bị cắt Plasma.

Mach3 là 1 trong những phần mềm phổ biến điều khiển máy CNC, trong đó có máy Plasma Gas. Video dưới đây kết hợp giữa ProNest & Mach3




Để sử dụng thành thạo ProNest và kết hợp Mach3, bạn có thể tham gia khóa học ở đây

http://cncvn.com.vn/dao-tao-pronest-2012/

Rgs

----------

elenercom

----------


## anhcos

Bản Pronest này bán giá bao nhiêu thế, có bản dùng thử luôn không bạn.

----------


## CKD

Cái này có luôn ***** thì phải. Nếu mua li xen thì giá hơi chát cho việc dùng cá nhân. Dùng cá nhân, không đòi hỏi chuyên nghiệp thì có nhưng soft khác.. vẫn CAM được cho oxy-fuel, plasma, edm wire cut, hot wire cut v.v.... Điểm hình là Lazy CAM.. đi kèm Mach3.. dù ở mức độ Demo vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu công việc & lụm gạo bao lâu nay (dù rất nhiều hạn chế).

Dù là thằng nào.. thì muốn thuận tiện đều phải MOD được cái Post. Vì cắt với mấy công nghệ này thì dù là Mach3 thì mỗi máy đều có cách vận hành thực tế khác nhau. Muốn máy chạy với hiệu năng tối đa thì phải.. xử mấy cái Post để xuất code phù hợp.

Đã dùng qua ProNest.. Một tính năng được đánh giá cao (ngoài khã năng CAM) là cái tính năng quản lý & tự động xếp hình để tiết kiệm phôi của nó vẫn còn hơi chuối, khoảng cách giữa các chi tiết không thể tối ưu như mình xếp được.
Nếu áp dụng cho mấy anh tây làm lương tính giờ bằng USD thì ok.. với dân việt thì.. người xếp nhanh & hiệu quả hơn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## b11imi

Phần mềm CAM Nest của Hypertherm có 3 phiên bản: ProNest, TurboNest, NestMaster. Trong đó ProNest đầy đủ tính năng nhất, nếu dùng cho máy Plasma thì NestMaster là đủ. 

Nếu bạn có điều kiện và chỉ dùng cắt Plasma/Gas thì mua phần mềm NestMaster là đủ. Cũng giống như phần mềm CAD/CAM nổi tiếng khác, phần mềm ProNest ở một số trang chia sẻ trên mạng có bản bẻ khóa (Cr@ck), hiện tại là bản ProNest 10 (2012).

Bất kỳ phần mềm nào cũng vậy, trăm hay không bằng tay quen. Đến ngay cả MsPaint người ta cũng vẽ được nàng Mona Lisa




Tuy nhiên nếu dùng phần mềm chuyên nghiệp sẽ mất ít thao tác hơn để đạt kết quả mong muốn.

----------


## b11imi

Sử dụng Bridge Cutting để tạo một cầu nối hẹp giữa 2 chi tiết gần nhau giúp cho quá trình cắt được liên tục, không phải tạo “râu” liên tục khi cắt mỗi chi tiết.

*Lợi ích*
Nâng cao năng suấtSản phẩm chính xác hơnTiết kiệm chi phí vận hành

Việc tạo cầu nối giảm thời gian lên xuống của đầu cắt, giúp tăng năng suất, tăng tuổi thọ của bép cắt.

*So sánh trước và sau khi sử dụng chức năng cắt cầu*


Trước khi sử dụng chức năng cắt cầu: số lần nâng hạ mỏ căt là 9


Sau khi sử dụng chức năng cắt cầu: số lần nâng hạ mỏ căt là 1

*Demo chức năng cắt cầu*

----------


## b11imi

Nhiều khi người vận hành không để ý trong quá trình cắt đầu cắt va phải sản phẩm hay phần vật liệu đã cắt rời và bị nghiêng trên bàn gá dẫn đến hỏng đầu cắt. Để tránh điều này phải cẩn thận điều chỉnh đầu cắt lên xuống liên tục trong quá trình cắt gây mệt mỏi và mất thời gian.

Với Collision Avoidance , ProNest tự động điều chỉnh “râu”, đường dẫn và thứ tự cắt để tránh va chạm và hoàn thành công việc nhanh hơn.

Lợi ích:
	Nâng cao năng suấtTiết kiệm thời gian máy chạy khôngGiảm nguy cơ hỏng đầu cắt



Video Demo Chức năng Collision Avoidance (tránh va chạm)

----------

CKD

----------


## b11imi

Inventor module cho phép bạn có thể thêm vào các file Inventor và file lắp ráp (*.iam, or *.ipt) trực tiếp vào ProNest. ProNest sẽ mở chuyển đổi và định nghĩa cơ sở hình học chi tiết. (Chú ý: để thực hiện việc này ProNest và Inventor phải được cài trên cùng 1 PC)

*Lợi ích:* 
	Trao đổi file dễ dàng hơn	Sinh trình nhanh hơn

Không có bước chỉnh sửa bản 2D nên bạn không cần lo ngại về việc sai khác sản phẩm. Sau khi nhập file vào phần mềm bạn có thể thực hiện bình thường như bất kỳ file thông thường nào khác



Video demo chức năng giao tiếp giữa phần mềm ProNest với phần mềm Inventor

----------


## CKD

sheet metal trong Solidwork có làm được không bạn?

----------


## b11imi

Anh có thể xem ở đây

----------


## b11imi

Sử dụng Chain Cutting để liên kết các chi tiết thành chuỗi liên tục. Chuỗi chi tiết có thế thực hiện thủ công sau khi xếp tôn hay tự động tạo chuỗi.



Lợi ích:
Nâng cao năng suấtSản phẩm chính xác hơnTiết kiệm chi phí vận hành



*Video demo tính năng Chain Cutting*

----------


## anhcos

Nhiều tính năng hay quá, bác chủ giới thiệu thêm nữa đi...

----------


## b11imi

> Nhiều tính năng hay quá, bác chủ giới thiệu thêm nữa đi...


Cám ơn anh.

----------


## b11imi

*Lợi ích :*

Nâng cao năng suấtTiết kiệm chi phíTăng % sử dụng vật liệu

Với Common Line Cutting (CLC) bạn có thể dễ dàng cắt chung các chi tiết liền kề (1 đường cắt 2 chi tiết). Chức năng này có thể thực hiện thủ công nhóm 2 hay 4 chi tiết liền nhau, hoặc có thể làm tự động với các chi tiết trong list.
Đường bù có thể tự động hoặc thiết lập thủ công tùy thuộc vào quá trình cắt sử dụng.

Safety cuts có thế được áp dụng nhằm loại bỏ các tình huống sai hỏng.
Khai thác Common Line Cutting (CLC) hiệu quả bạn có thể tiết kiệm tối đa đường cắt cũng như phần vật liệu thừa bỏ đi giữa các chi tiết



*Video demo chức năngCommon Line Cutting (Chung đường cắt)*

----------


## b11imi

Trên đây chỉ giới thiệu một số module mở rộng của ProNest, còn rất nhiều tính năng và Module mở rộng khác. Tài liệu về một số module mở rộng có thể download tại

http://cncvn.com.vn/tai-lieu/#ProNest

Khóa học đào tạo PRONEST sẽ giới thiệu đầy đủ về PRONEST 2012: http://cncvn.com.vn/dao-tao-pronest-2012/

Rgs

----------

